# 07/13/16



## crimbfighter (Jul 14, 2016)

I found a local photog that agreed to wear test my lighting rig for me which is pretty exciting. Once he tests it out, it's onto the next step to research a patent. He also brought up several other applications it could be useful for such as video, so I'm interested to see what he does with it.

I've also decided I need a second camera body for macro. I am looking for a used D7100. The crop sensor would a huge advantage over my FF D800 for a few reasons, including allowing me to increase my focusing distance for the equivalent FOV which would give me greater DOF at the same aperture, and it puts more MP on the smaller subjects for increased resolution when cropping in.  Anyway, here are some of my captures from yesterday.

1. No idea what this guy is, but it was one fierce looking bug!




1.5




2. It appeared as though the ants were drinking the water droplets on these vines.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.


----------



## baturn (Jul 14, 2016)

Very nice set! Especially #1.5 for me.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 14, 2016)

baturn said:


> Very nice set! Especially #1.5 for me.


Thank you!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 15, 2016)

Awesome group! I think # 7 captures my attention most!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 15, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Awesome group! I think # 7 captures my attention most!


Thanks! Hover Flys are always neat to capture. They have some of the coolest compound eyes.


----------

